# Temperatursteuerung mit 2 PT100 für einen Ausgang



## bier1903 (27 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen großen Raum, der mit 2 PT100 überwacht wird. Der Raum soll auf eine feste Solltemperatur aufgeheizt werden. Durch Ventilatoren wird die Luft im Raum umgewälzt.  Die Tempertur soll nicht über die Solltemperatur gehen. 
Wie kann ich das am besten umsetzen. 

Könnte es mit TIA V16 machen oder per Logo.

Als Ausgangssteuerung kann ich ein Analogventil 4-20 mA verwenden oder Digitalausgang.

Besten Dank


----------



## escride1 (27 August 2021)

Temperatur=(A+B)/2
Regelung:  PID-Regler, Optimierung durchführen, dann schwingt er zu 99% nicht drüber.
Am leichtesten mit einer 1200er für mich, Logo: Können die optimieren ? :grins:
Ausgang: 4-20mA auf das Heizmedium als 0-100% Sollwert plus 1xAusgang Freigabe oder nur die 4-20mA, dann aber darauf achten das nicht 0.001% schon zum einschalten führt.

Welche Infos brauchst Du noch?



edit: Fragezeichen vergessen


----------



## bier1903 (30 August 2021)

Kann ich an dem PID Regler zwei PT100 verarbeiten? Hat jemand ein Projekt, dass ich anschauen könnte? Danke


----------



## escride1 (30 August 2021)

bier1903 schrieb:


> Kann ich an dem PID Regler zwei PT100 verarbeiten? Hat jemand ein Projekt, dass ich anschauen könnte? Danke


Indem Du eine Zeile SCL nutzt sowie eine Temp-Variable geht das:
Tempgemischt:=(Temp1+Temp2)/2;

Wobei ich allerdings immer im HMI deutlich mache das es sich um eine Mischtemperatur handelt und daher diese Werte in einem Datenbaustein ablege.

Zwei PT100 gleichzeitig kann der PID-Regler nicht verarbeiten, woher sollte er denn wissen was er damit machen soll?

Du solltest (TIA) einfach mal einen PID_Temp in Dein Netzwerk ziehen. Dann wird eigentlich schon alles klar was benötigt wird.
Eingänge:
Setpoint = REAL-Wert des Sollwertes
Input ODER Input_PER für den aktuellen Istwert, wobei
Input = REAL-Format
Input_PER = Das Eingangswort, z.B. %IW256

Ausgänge:
OutputHeat=0-100% Heizleistung 
OutputCool=0-100% Kühlleistung
OutputHeat_PER=0-27648 Heizleistung, z.B. Ausgangswort %QW256
OutputCool_PER=0-27648 Heizleistung, z.B. Ausgangswort %QW258
OutputHeat_PWM=pulsweitenmoduliertes Signal Heizen
OutputCool_PWM=pulsweitenmoduliertes Signal Kühlen

wobei gilt, das die Art der Eingangsparameter und Nutzung der Ausgangsparameter in der Konfiguration des Bausteines vorgenommen werden sollte, da nicht alle gleichzeitig Daten annehmen bzw. ausgeben werden.

Was meinst Du mit anschauen? Was benötigst Du nach Lektüre der Hilfeseiten noch mehr?



Und wenn Du nun nicht weiterkommst, so zeige uns woran es hakt, was Du bereits hast.


----------



## Plan_B (30 August 2021)

Wenn es der Analogeingang zulässt, kannst Du auch einfach beide PT in Reihe schalten und erhältst dann einen PT200.
Beide einzeln anschließen ist natürlich schöner, denn man kann ggf. eine Wichtung oder/ und eine Ausfallerkennung einbauen mit Notbetrieb über einen Sensor.


----------



## bier1903 (14 September 2021)

Hallo, besten Dank für die Infos.

Leider funktioniert ein mittelwert der Temperatur nicht, ich muss beide PT100 auswerten und die Temperatur auf zB. 70 Grad aufheizen. Ein PT100 ist dabei immer etwas langsamer beim Aufheizen wie der andere. Habe schon überlegt es über zwei Temperaturregler mit digitalem aus und ein zu steuern und einem Schütz mit dominater Rücksetzung. Aber wenn der schnellere PT100 die Energiezufuhr abregelt, dauert der Prozess zu lang, daher sollte die Energiezufuhr nicht ganz geschlossen werden wenn der schnelle PT100 sich an die Solltemperatur annähert.


----------



## Plan_B (14 September 2021)

Einen Wert im Mittelwert kannst Du auch wichten.
Im einfachsten Fall 
Tempgemischt:=(2*Temp1+Temp2)/3;

Warum sind die PT100 unterschiedlich schnell? Welche Funktion haben die jeweils?
Lässt sich das Sensortempo nicht über den Regler ausgleichen?


----------



## bier1903 (17 September 2021)

Hallo, die beiden PT 100 sind in einem Raum,  leider ist bei der Aufheizung die Zikrulation der Wärme nicht gleichmässig und es heizt sich unterschiedlich auf. Die Solltemp. darf nicht überschritten werden.


----------



## Plan_B (17 September 2021)

Die Aussage beißt sich für mich.
Schnelle Regelung imliziert immer ein Überschwingen.
An welchem Sensor darf der Wert nicht überschritten werden?

Ich seh hier nur die logische oder physikalische Mittelung mit entsprechend feinfühliger Anpassung der Regelparameter.


----------

